# Stove Chow wood pellets.



## bo305 (Oct 4, 2008)

I recently saw Stove Chow wood pellets at Home Depot. I am curious if anyone has tried them. Are they any good? Are they hardwood or softwood? Thanks.


----------



## Xena (Oct 4, 2008)

I went through a couple tons of them a few years ago and they
burned well in my stove.   Can't recall if they are soft or hardwood.
Nowadays I get my pellets delivered from pelletsales and they don't
carry this brand but I would take them if they had these.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought Stove Chow went out of business.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 8, 2008)

slvrblkk said:
			
		

> I thought Stove Chow went out of business.



I believe you are right....seem to remember them going under 5 or more years ago. 
Does the bag still have a website you can go to to win a ton of pellets?


----------



## bo305 (Oct 8, 2008)

I checked the website and it does not exist anymore. They must be left over stock.


----------



## pelletfan (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think this is left over stock.
That's the brand Home Depot sells here - NY.
Local HD runs through 30tons every other week.
I got 3tons of it. Price was OK. They burn fine in my Stove, no issues at all. 
Can't compare it to any other Brand as this is my first season.


----------



## imacman (Oct 8, 2008)

I think they are now made by Energex.....

www.findownersearch.com/brand/3324459/


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 8, 2008)

My Home Despot in MD had Stove Chow pellets for sale.  But like most people's experiences with Home Depot's handling of pellets, the bags looked like they had been used to test shrapnel rounds.


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, the HD staff at a few stores do not seem to care for the inventory well at all, as it may be beat up before you buy it. It is a matter of the leadership by the local HD store management.


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 11, 2008)

pelletfan said:
			
		

> I don't think this is left over stock.
> That's the brand Home Depot sells here - NY.
> Local HD runs through 30tons every other week.
> I got 3tons of it. Price was OK. They burn fine in my Stove, no issues at all.
> Can't compare it to any other Brand as this is my first season.




Does it say on the bag where it was made?
Where they made by catamount in adams ma?
if so i do think the company went under and
i seriously think hd must have a giant wharehouse full of old pellets
hd's in 2002 or so carried stove chow around these parts
haven't seen it since
the hd's around these parts seem to get the fireside ultra
at least last time i checked


----------



## richg (Oct 11, 2008)

Catamount is alive and well.


----------



## mark d fellows (Jan 23, 2009)

I am burning them now.  I consider them to be an excellent pellet and number 2 after Lignetics.  They have a clean hot whitish flame, very little fines per bag and maybe 1/4 cup of sawdust per bag.  

This based on the 3 bags I have burned so far.  I intend to get more and wouldn't hesitate to buy a ton.


----------



## mark d fellows (Jan 25, 2009)

Stove Chow update:

I am on  my fifth bag and first bag from a different pallet.  They are the cleanest burning pellet I have used.  Cleaner than Lignetics it seems.  The reason I say this is the glass seems to stay cleaner, longer than with any other pellet I have used.  They burn as long or longer than even the hard wood pellets I have used.  It got down to 15 last night and I woke up to a hopper that was almost half full.  I have consistently run out of pellets over night with any other brand.

They would be my number one brand, however I don't have the experience of use with these as the Lignetics as I have burned almost a ton of the Ligs.

Mark


----------



## Loki3285 (Oct 17, 2010)

bo305 said:
			
		

> I recently saw Stove Chow wood pellets at Home Depot. I am curious if anyone has tried them. Are they any good? Are they hardwood or softwood? Thanks.


----------



## Loki3285 (Oct 17, 2010)

We've had a pellet stove for approx. 6 years.  So far this is the BEST brand we have experienced.  The price was very reasonable @ HD  in our area plus we got an extra 10% off for military discount.  The ash is very fine and the pellets seem to burn evenly and thoroughly.  We are very happy with this brand so far.  The bags are packed well on the pallets and since we've had rough rains lately so far we haven't had any bags explode with swollen pellets.  Unlike last year when we bought from Lowes and the different brands burnt differently and we lost several to moisture.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried the Stove Chow and they were pretty good pellets.  But I saw the post regarding Lowes having Green Team pellets for $218 less their 10% off sale so that's $197.  If I can get Lowes to send me a 10% off coupon I'll hopefully get the same deal that brings the price down to $179.  As for the pellets,  I picked up a few bags and they burned much hotter than the Stove Chow in my opinion.  Also, there were very little fines.  Probably the least I've experienced.


----------



## imacman (Oct 17, 2010)

I burned a couple of bags last week, and must say that at least for a shoulder season pellet, they were not bad at all.  Ash level seemed normal, low fines in the bag, and seemed to give good heat.  I wouldn't have any issues burning them.


----------



## mark d fellows (Oct 17, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> I burned a couple of bags last week, and must say that at least for a shoulder season pellet, they were not bad at all.  Ash level seemed normal, low fines in the bag, and seemed to give good heat.  I wouldn't have any issues burning them.



As I think I might have said, I like them also.  I was wondering though.. 

What is the 'shoulder season'?

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 17, 2010)

mark d fellows said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark, We are in the 1st shoulder season. The second is in the spring time.We refer them as shoulders season. Because you don't need a pellet that has very high heat output to get by. We tend to save the high heat stuff for the really cold season. The wood burners say the same. I used to burn my soft maple, Ash and Birch. Save the Oak and Locus for the cold. 

I think shoulder season was because some would wear there sweaters on there shoulders in stead of puting them on all the way. Its been around for many a years.


----------



## mark d fellows (Oct 18, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> mark d fellows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just really couldn't figure out what that meant.  Now that I know, it will make it easier to determine peoples experience with pellets and such.  Now if you  say, "they're okay for the shoulder"  I will know what you mean.

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## LisaAkari (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi - new here! I came because I was interested in more information on Stove Chow. We just recently bought 10 bags of these at Home Depot for around $4 a bag - cheap considering bags are usually $5 or $6 for other brands. I really like how the pellets burn in the stove. They seem to be cut slightly smaller than others, and they seem to burn completely with little ash. What is left over in our pellet tray is very compact and a small amount, even after hours of burning. I'm very pleased with this product and will look for it again, although our Home Depot brings in different brands all the time.

Stay warm!


----------



## little_hawk_59 (Dec 3, 2010)

we have stove chow at our homedepot for $179 a ton


----------



## Indiana (Dec 5, 2010)

Bought a few bags from HD, lowes and tractor supply.  I liked the Stove Chow best. Now I have 3 ton. So far so good.


----------



## skidozer (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought 2 bags at Lowes last week in my area $175 a ton. They burned fine for me not alot of fines or ash maybe not as much heat as my drycreeks but think I will buy a ton at that price.


----------



## imacman (Dec 6, 2010)

skidozer said:
			
		

> I bought 2 bags at Lowes last week in my area $175 a ton. They burned fine for me not alot of fines or ash maybe not as much heat as my drycreeks but think I will buy a ton at that price.



From what I saw burning them, and also from what other members have been saying about them, they are not half bad.....much better than I expected.  If I needed "shoulder season" pellets, these would do nicely at that price!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 6, 2010)

I was burning my leftover Omalleys to use them up. But it started to get pretty cold. I dumped in some of the stovechow and was amazed at the heat difference. They aint no shoulder pellet!


----------



## The Radiator (Dec 7, 2010)

Went to Lowes the other evening and picked up a few bags of Stove Chow.  I'm into the third bag and these pellets are decent.  They seem to put out pretty good heat.  Ash seems to be not too bad.  At 3.92 a bag does not sound like a bad deal.  There wasn't anybody around to get a price per ton from so that I don't know. Sounds like a good spot for one of those 10% coupons.  I don't think the boss would like it too much if I came home with more pellets. Oh well. LOL--------------


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 7, 2010)

The Radiator said:
			
		

> I don't think the boss would like it too much if I came home with more pellets. Oh well. LOL--------------


 
 :lol: I'm in the same boat! If she even thinks I am checking out the pellets. I get whacked! Once the Holidays are over. And the prices are still like this? Hmmmm :cheese:


----------



## PelletFiend (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear all this about Stove Chow - I tried a couple of bags last year and they were terrible - stunk, barely burned, and had a lot of black ash all over the place.  Clinkers too.  They were a big step down from Lignetics.  Maybe they were mis-handled or a bad lot.

So, I am game for re-trying them; my Lowes has a dozen or so pallets of them;  price is $4.38 a bag.  

As an aside, they also had Greene Team - impressed with them.


----------

